

Show HN: Lini, a tool for smart Linkedin contacts management - kateklink
http://lini.co

======
nyddle
Looks cool. I'm a bit puzzled every time I have to do something on Linkedin
cause it feels bloated and slow.

~~~
kateklink
thanks @nyddle yeah, we created the tool cause we wanted to provide users with
an easy and intuitive tool for managing contacts. Happy that you liked it!

------
kolistivra
Looks super useful & well-thought!

~~~
kateklink
thanks! Happy that you enjoyed using Lini :)

------
smikeyev
Will it allow me to export email addresses to Mailchimp?

~~~
kateklink
@smikeyev, unfortunately, no, you can use group messages to reach several
contacts on Linkedin at once

------
alexx_artemyev
Very neat and tidy app.

~~~
kateklink
Thanks!

